# Blinker issues



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, so I'm going to ask for help because I have no clue what the f**k I'm doing at this point. Go out, look at blinkers. Blinker looks back. Put key in ignition, turn on blinker. Blinker doesn't work. check fuse panel... change fuse for blinkers. Still doesn't work. Unscrew blinker from front panel of truck. Take apart male/female plugs, they look fine. Left blinker has blackened bulb.... figure it needs to be replaced. Right? Wrong? Take right blinker off front panel. Blinker looks fine, clear bulb, female plug is fine. Male plug is missing (wires were corroded and it broke off last time I tried this stuff). Figure I need to go to a junkyard to get one of those unless I plan on enjoying anal rape from a dealer (not likely). Take female plug for right blinker, match up to male plug for left blinker, turn on blinker. Still nothing.... figure it should still work when plugs connect even though it is a right/left configuration. I'm out of ideas.... any suggestions? Beer hasn't seemed to help me out here. Anyone want to come look at my POS and see if you can help me figure it out? Of course, since my truck is 18 years old and I bought it used, there is no owners manual for it... but I think I have one of the big rebuild/teardown books around here somewhere. Thanks for the help, ridicule, comments or whatever else. 8) Biggest reason I need this fixed is to pass safety.... no huge project like Stevo's situation hopefully.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I owe you a favor Rat....what's your address, I'm on my way to Sportsmans in a bit from my way home from work. I could swing by. 

One thing though, make sure you have the right sized bulbs for each application.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I owe you a favor Rat....what's your address, I'm on my way to Sportsmans in a bit from my way home from work. I could swing by.
> 
> One thing though, make sure you have the right sized bulbs for each application.


You do? I mean thanks, but I'm not sure why you owe me anything. My address is 6208 Wending Lane in WVC. Its off of 6000 W, between 3500 S and 4100 S. Yeh, the bulbs look the same in each blinker, and I actually got one of them new from Auto Zone by part # so I'm pretty sure that part is the right one. I told the guys at Auto Zone about missing the male end coming off the wire from the engine to the blinker and they had no idea how to get that part.... ??


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang....I thought you lived in the Murray area......that ain't on the way to Sportsmans !!!

I'll be there in a hour or so, you'll be home?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I did... I moved out to WVC to get out of the apartment I was in... if its too far out of the way, I totally understand... hell, I could probably come to you if you want. I sent you a PM with my cell.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> What about the flasher unit? They get kicked and broken depending on where the junction panel is located. The terminals often corrode as well.
> 
> Got a test light? Check to see if there is power to the light pigtail first.
> 
> *If you don't have a Haynes manual,* get one. They pay for themselves the first operation. 8)


Didn't need no Haynes manual....we used the cut and splice method !! _(O)_

Good to meet you Riley....pack your waders !!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Was it the fluid?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Was it the fluid?


Yes.... :lol:

.45 thanks for the help.... the Keep It Simple Stupid method works fantastically when you give it a chance apparently. Glad we were able to just hardwire that bulb in there... should pass safety easily now. I can't believe they gave me grief last year that my blinkers didn't work and thats not even a blinking bulb. Oh well, now I know. I'll definitely pack the waders. Heading down to LFC tomorrow.... I'll be somewhere within the first three miles if you find your in the area.


----------

